# Little white strings from eye



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

One of my Reds has watch looks like two little white strings coming from his eye socket. Anyone seen this before?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Hmmmm, im not too sure waht you mean, can you specify some more, or even better a picture would be great?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

EYE Problem

Here's the best pic I could get. You can see the white things under the eye.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think you have a plant in the way, but from what I can see it looks like paracites, I'm not sure what kind, but I would medicate with a general paracite medicine.
Frank might be able to help further.

BTW - your gravel sux!


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Probably was just attacked or scrapped its eye on something and some skin had torn. It will eventually go away.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Maybe? The most common genus of anchor worms includes Lernae sp (photo demonstrates a typical Lernae sp. anchor worm). All of these are external parasites which affect the fish by imbibing blood from the host fish and causing localized skin and soft tissue damage. They may also allow for secondary bacterial infection of the skin or musculature which may ultimately cause the demise of the fish.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've had Bluegill with them before, I treated the tank (Sorry,I don't remember what I used as it was about 4 years ago) and removed fish from the tank and removed the anchor worms with tweezers. As I remember , they liked getting into the body where the fins met the body and came out pretty easily.You can see why they're called anchor worms once you get them out. The aren't all prominant like the one that might be on your Piranha, look closely and you might be able to see more before the egg cases develop.
Good Luck.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I cant see the pic posted there damn server at work has too much blocked... damn








...Ill look when i am home i guess. good luck with the problem anyhow :smile:


----------

